# Reparation apple vitre ipad a proscrire,



## GWZ01 (26 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Attention aux soit dis en "réparations" Apple.

J'ai  cassé la vitre de mon ipad 2 l'été dernier, ayant "encore" confiance  dans Apple, je suis donc passé par eux et l'applecare pluôt que d'avoir  recours à une solution tierce de réparation de la vitre

Ils m'ont proposés un ipad 2 refurb pour 239 euros.

Aprés 5 mois et les mises à jour en ios7 il ne fonctionne plus ....

Recontact  avec Apple, qui m'indique qu'il faut que je repaye encore 239 euros  pour le remplacer .... aucuns gestes commerciaux alors que j'ai un parc  informartique de plus de 20 000 euros d"apple !!!!

Je suscpecte l'IPAD reconditionné d'être defectueux

Bilan : 239 Euros mis à la poubelle !!!

Conclusion  : PAYER PLUS CHER UNE REPARATION APPLE POUR UNE VITRE CASSEE NE SERT A  RIEN CAR VOUS AUREZ AU FINAL LA MEME GARANTIE QU'EN PASSANT PAR UNE  REPARATION TIERCE et au moins vous aurez un matériel  d'origine et non reconditionné sans garantie


----------



## Karmalolo (26 Février 2014)

Apple care?
Réparation?
Ipad du refurb pour 239?

De quoi parles-tu exactement?

Un écran cassé n'est pas pris en compte par l'applecare
Une réparation c'est quand on "répare"
Un iPad du refurb est garanti un an
Après 5 mois il ne fonctionne plus (quels problèmes?), il devrait logiquement être réparé/changé gratuitement.


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2014)

Oui, ça sent la frustration ce genre de message 

Explique mieux, car la ce n'est pas téra crédible.


----------

